# Yakka Skink and Ornamental Snake delay $16Billion mine



## RoryBreaker (Aug 5, 2015)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-08-...proval-of-adanis-carmichael-coal-mine/6673734

Not for long I fear, money always finds a way. :evil:


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 5, 2015)

Good on the reptiles for making sure there is no mine, I just hate coal and I hate to say it but those annoying (insert rudest word ever here) are just gonna find a loophole. Disappointing my ****! I hate these big corporations and we should look after our environment. Greg Hunt isn't good at being an environmental minister. I hope that this mine is never built.

Bredli


----------



## Wally (Aug 5, 2015)

A little more on this subject.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/business/breaking-news/commbank-exit-deals-another-blow-to-carmichael/story-fnn9c0hb-1227471711904




> The Commonwealth Bank's role as adviser to the controversial Carmichael coal mine in Queensland has ended, dealing another blow to the beleaguered project.
> The bank's financial advice mandate with Indian mining giant Adani has ended, following a Federal Court ruling that overturned the approval of its coal mine.
> "As part of Adani's refocusing of the project on gaining the various outstanding approvals, the financial advisory mandate has ended," a Commonwealth Bank spokesman told AAP on Wednesday.
> The termination of the agreement puts another roadblock in the project's path after environmentalists declared victory when the Federal Court ruled the coal mine's approval was invalid.
> ...


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 5, 2015)

Even though the age of coal is coming to an end, both State and Federal governments from Labor, Liberal and Nats have been falling over themselves to make this mega mine happen. 

Forget about the enormous damage to the aquifers, forget about the dredging of the harbour and terminal at Abbott Point, it took a small conservation group from the Mackay area to take the company and the federal gov to court and it was the plight of the Yakka Skink and the Ornamental snake that got the temporary halt on the mine........wow.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 5, 2015)

Wally76 said:


> A little more on this subject.
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/business/breaking-news/commbank-exit-deals-another-blow-to-carmichael/story-fnn9c0hb-1227471711904



The people who want to develop the mine smell $ and lots of them. So unfortunately I doubt we've heard the last of this. 

One wonders if this is another case of the NSW decease , Queensland style (corrupt ministers getting kickbacks from big mining companies to push through mining projects despite local community resistance and against the longer term environment and regional needs). 

BTW isn't that prime area productive farming land . We need to get our priorities as a nation in order. It's certainly in the headwaters of our ONLY major river system and right on top of our largest artesian basin --- all very good reasons to kill such a destructive open cut mining project - let the Indians extract their own coal (they have heaps of it).

On the matter of thousands of jobs - not likely - least wise not jobs for Australians that are fulltime permanent and anyone employed will be on contract and FIFO rosters so local communities wont see any benefit from their being there (wont bring in families, wont spend money there).

Overall - a very poor project and only benefit will be some royalties (maybe). but the state is expected to provide infrastructure as usual to sweeten the deal make it workable.


----------



## Wally (Aug 6, 2015)

RoryBreaker said:


> Even though the age of coal is coming to an end, both State and Federal governments from Labor, Liberal and Nats have been falling over themselves to make this mega mine happen.
> 
> Forget about the enormous damage to the aquifers, forget about the dredging of the harbour and terminal at Abbott Point, it took a small conservation group from the Mackay area to take the company and the federal gov to court and it was the plight of the Yakka Skink and the Ornamental snake that got the temporary halt on the mine........wow.



Kudos to them I say.

India and China's insatiable demand for energy supply and Australia's need to keep the coffers filled will see continued pressure on Australian ecosystems, no doubt about it.


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 7, 2015)

I reckon if people keep on making mines it'll be a lot more than the Yakka skink that'll be endangered. Why don't we actually invest in renewable energy? Because the government are bribed by these companies. They try to stop renewable energy and conservation at all costs because they know the mines will no longer bribe them. For example: Joe Hockey wants to get rid of the lake George wind farms just because he as an individual does not find them aesthetically pleasing. If only we could do more to rat out the government.

Gavin Bedford for Prime Minister! 
These are my views...
I hope you have a similar thing against coal.

Bredli


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 7, 2015)

The mining industry cheer squad (mostly news corp media) has been very busy condemning the judges decision in the last day or so. 
I suppose, if this coal mine doesn't go ahead, it will be the first ever coal mine in Queensland's history to be stopped for environmental reasons.


----------



## Wally (Aug 7, 2015)

If only we needed more evidence of just how much of a loose cannon Abbot is. I ain't no screaming leftie, but jeezus wept.

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...the-courts-over-carmichael-ruling-say-lawyers


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 8, 2015)

Wally76 said:


> If only we needed more evidence of just how much of a loose cannon Abbot is. I ain't no screaming leftie, but jeezus wept.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/environm...the-courts-over-carmichael-ruling-say-lawyers



Makes you wonder who he really represents (he certainly doesn't look after the interests of Australian voters). 

How many more years do we have to put up with this imbeccile in the job of PM ?


----------



## Wally (Aug 8, 2015)

This is what gets me. 



> A clearly frustrated Abbott earlier warned of the domestic economic danger in blocking major projects such as the $16bn Queensland mine.
> The coal extracted by mine operator Adani would help power the lives of 100 million Indians, he argued.



Perhaps if the Indian government embraced the type of privatisation that is now the norm in most modern economies, the type of practice the right loves to champion, they wouldn't find themselves in a position where it's more economically viable to exploit another countries resources rather than their own. 

Yes, resources have driven this countries prosperity. I don't deny that. But I refuse to accept the sympathy card on this one.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 8, 2015)

Wally76 said:


> This is what gets me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually that's a firthy .... only those who are directly employed in the mining industries and shareholders of the mining companies have benefitted , a very small part of the population.
Most mines are worked on a FIFO basis in Australia, with the miners spending up to 4 weeks on site in camps and home for 1 week, any wages earnt are NOT spent at the mine or in nearby communities (if there are any) but somewhere remotely from the mine and the camp. The local communities get bugger all benefit , maybe miners will come into to town to boozeup ( and create problems) if they are lucky.
The mine's employees don't in the main even have the option to live in town near the mine (the days of company built rented homes where the miner's rental is "subsidized" as are probably very rare now (I know Rio Tinto and BHP offered this in the Pilbura and NQLD) but I suspect this is no longer offered as an incentive.

Adarmi is over stating any benefits and playing down impacts and costs.


----------



## Wally (Aug 8, 2015)

kingofnobbys said:


> Actually that's a firthy .... only those who are directly employed in the mining industries and shareholders of the mining companies have benefitted , a very small part of the population.
> Most mines are worked on a FIFO basis in Australia, with the miners spending up to 4 weeks on site in camps and home for 1 week, any wages earnt are NOT spent at the mine or in nearby communities (if there are any) but somewhere remotely from the mine and the camp. The local communities get bugger all benefit , maybe miners will come into to town to boozeup ( and create problems) if they are lucky.
> The mine's employees don't in the main even have the option to live in town near the mine (the days of company built rented homes where the miner's rental is "subsidized" as are probably very rare now (I know Rio Tinto and BHP offered this in the Pilbura and NQLD) but I suspect this is no longer offered as an incentive.
> 
> Adarmi is over stating any benefits and playing down impacts and costs.



I think you mean furphy, and no it's not.

Mining royalties paid to state governments and taxes paid to the federal government totals in the billions of dollars.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 9, 2015)

http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...ad-greens-leader/story-e6frfku9-1227476065277


----------



## Wally (Aug 9, 2015)

RoryBreaker said:


> http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...ad-greens-leader/story-e6frfku9-1227476065277



Grains of salt and what the Greens have to say are generally a great combination. I would like to believe them on this occasion though.


----------



## GBWhite (Aug 9, 2015)

It's just a minor road bump. I think we can all bet our bottom dollar it will go ahead. Here' some extracts for those that didn't read the article.

(Mr Hunt denied it was a major problem.

"Without pre-empting a final decision about the project, the department expects that it will take six to eight weeks to prepare its advice and the supporting documentation, and for the Minister to reconsider his final decision."

Adani said it was committed to ensuring its mine, rail and port projects in Queensland are developed, and complied with environmental conditions.

"It should be noted the approval did include appropriate conditions to manage the species protection of the yakka skink and ornamental snake," it said.

"However, we have been advised that, because certain documents were not presented by the Department in finalising the approval, it created a technical legal vulnerability that is better to address now).

The real problem is that; be they Liberal, Labor, Green or what ever...there is no real talent amongst the current string of Australian politicians...no one with any vision...no one committed or game enough to rock the boat on the stream of obsession to have control.

This is why we are in the predicament we are today. Australia needs an income pure and simple and mining is the current hand that feeds us all. Long gone are the days our economy ran on the back of sheep. Due to the continuous long term complacency of politicians passed and present, they have no other alternate but to exploit it until they can come up with another viable means to fill the coffers which enables all of us to live the lives we currently experience.

As much as I don't agree with raping and pillaging the planet. The big question is...what will replace it...especially in the short term..

Cheers,

George


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 9, 2015)

Until we get a prime minister that believes in climate change there is no hope of renewable energy becoming a major focus of the government. You are right the country cannot ride on sheep's back because all the farms are being bought by foreign investors thus all the profits go overseas.


----------



## Wally (Aug 9, 2015)

Freeloader said:


> Until we get a prime minister that believes in climate change there is no hope of renewable energy becoming a major focus of the government. You are right the country cannot ride on sheep's back because all the farms are being bought by foreign investors thus all the profits go overseas.



We had six years of two PM's that believed in climate change. Unfortunately they were too preoccupied with PM change.


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 10, 2015)

No argument from me on that point. It was a time when self interest was at an all time high.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 10, 2015)

An example of how the energy sector operates and can't be trusted when it comes to the environment.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-08-10/linc-energy-secret-report-reveals-toxic-chemical-risk/6681740

But hey, their own 'independent' investigator says it's all ok right?


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 19, 2015)

Heard on the news tonight that "Mad Monk" is going to repeal the law that is protecting endangered native species of fauna to ensure big $ mining developments owned by the likes of that Indian mob are not blocked in the courts (by those EVIL Greens and rebellious local groups who have got together to fight it).. 

He wants the project to ahead and obviously could care less about environmental issues. Typical !!


----------



## Wally (Apr 3, 2016)

Big business has almost gotten it's way.

http://www.smh.com.au/business/mini...ect-mine-leases-approved-20160403-gnx016.html


----------



## RoryBreaker (Apr 3, 2016)

The funny thing is (now that all levels of government have cleared the way for this thing to go ahead), the continuing low price of coal on the stock markets is making life very hard for Adani to get finance for this project. 

The bankers are baulking at spending billions on the world's largest coal mine in a climate where there is already a huge over supply of coal on the world market. Bloody bankers....who would have thought


----------



## kingofnobbys (Apr 4, 2016)

RoryBreaker said:


> The funny thing is (now that all levels of government have cleared the way for this thing to go ahead), the continuing low price of coal on the stock markets is making life very hard for Adani to get finance for this project.
> 
> The bankers are baulking at spending billions on the world's largest coal mine in a climate where there is already a huge over supply of coal on the world market. Bloody bankers....who would have thought


Good, maybe the project will never happen.

No need to go ahead, there is already way too much coal mining capacity in Queensland and many mines have closed , been mothballed, and hundreds of miners lost their jobs. Reopen the existing mines if they must , leave the untapped coal where is, undoubtedly eventually Australia will require the energy stored in this coal to provide energy for OUR OWN people , and we do not need foreign raiders taking it on the cheap.


----------

